# DA Conte



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

DA Conte has been in the news quite a bit lately... the OUI case involving Tom Reilly, the recent trooper shooting, the Molly Bish case etc. I hear mixed feelings.

From my neck of the woods, he appears to be a decent DA. I was curious to what the working cops in his county thought of him. Is he just another politician? 
I wouldn't expect anyone to say too much. Just a quick thumbs up, thumbs down etc.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

He's a great DA, not a political hack at all. The paper has always been against him because he doesn't grand stand in the press or attempt to conduct trials in the newspaper. He's a very respected DA and a good man.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Conte is GOOD and runs a strong clean Office.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Does anone think he will reconsider the AG's request and do the right thing?

I have had people say the AG was right to make the call. I disagree. Although the driver was killed and it is a very tragic incident, those records could be used to A) file possible charges against the provider of the alcohol (liquor store, purchaser, adults owning home) B) be used in civil suit by victims' parents against aforementioned group C) prove or disprove causation of crash so something good may come of it like teaching kids AGAIN the danger of OUI if applicable and lastly NOT establish a precendent when 1) the next family endures this type of disaster and wants the records 2) some innocent person is killed and the family uses this decision to block that investigation or victim from obtaining the info.

This leads to the slippery slope, not to mention whiff of political favoritism by the AG.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> Does anone think he will reconsider the AG's request and do the right thing?
> 
> I have had people say the AG was right to make the call. I disagree. Although the driver was killed and it is a very tragic incident, those records could be used to A) file possible charges against the provider of the alcohol (liquor store, purchaser, adults owning home) B) be used in civil suit by victims' parents against aforementioned group C) prove or disprove causation of crash so something good may come of it like teaching kids AGAIN the danger of OUI if applicable and lastly NOT establish a precendent when 1) the next family endures this type of disaster and wants the records 2) some innocent person is killed and the family uses this decision to block that investigation or victim from obtaining the info.
> 
> This leads to the slippery slope, not to mention whiff of political favoritism by the AG.


I agree, I do think Conte was a victim of circumstance with the request or so called reminder by the the AG Reilly. It is the law however only for a select few example real good friends of political leaders. If this was any Joe Smoe their records would be released to the public forthwith!


----------



## DEVO (Aug 26, 2005)

I had the opportunity to intern for Mr. Conte's office. He is a great man who knows his job and does it very well.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*


USMCTrooper said:



Does anone think he will reconsider the AG's request and do the right thing?QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


USMCTrooper said:


> Conte is insisting that the PD chief already has the results. The chief is saying he never got the results and his investigation is over. He won't comment anymore. It makes you wonder who's being truthful.
> 
> One thing is for sure, Reilly looked like he was going to melt in front of the cameras when the story first broke. This was not a good time for a story like this to come out...not when you're running for governor.
> I admire his efforts to help a grieving family, but if you do it for one, do it for all...providing it will not interfere with a PD's ongoing investigation.
> ...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Clouseau said:


> It makes you wonder though, if he wasn't running for governor, would the story have made the news?


NO


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I hope it would make the news, the guys an idiot for using influence to get in the middle of an investigation.

As well do you think if it were anyone else the "investigation" would be over and the recods not released?


----------

